# 40 Gallon Breeder Stocking



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a 40 G breeder along with a 20 G sump setup. I wish I could make into a colorful, characterful Tanganyikan setup.

I was thinking to get some Cyprichromis, Paracyprichromis,Neolamprologus Leleupi, Multifasciatus, Sumbu dwarf.

Can you please share your ideas on the stocking list ? Any advises ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd just stock it like a 36" tank. That means no cyps but a group of 6 paracyps would work. No leleupi. Multifasiatus would work.

I'd do a max of 3 species and along with paracyps and multi's maybe a small peaceful julidochromis pair?


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks for replying and I like your suggestion. 
I assume Leleupi can get aggressive, is that why you didn't mix them ? Is mixing both Cyps and Paracyps a bad idea ? Why did you avoid Cyps ? Also what number of each of them would you recommend ?

Just laying out my options again on the table. 
Cyps swim mid water; Paracyps swim along the rocks and caves ; Multis habitate along the shells on substrate; Julies/Leleupi - I have heard both are territorial rock dwellers. Is Jules more friendly among the two ?

Just as long there paths/territories don't cross each others much, can I manage to squeeze in a 4 species set up ?


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

BTW, what do you think about the tank setup for the Tanganyikan stocking ? Is it too much rocky, should I leave more open substrate ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyps need to be in groups of 12 or more and like to dart across the 48" tanks...they will be too skittish in a smaller tank. Leleupi will kill your shellies (fry and adults).

Ideal for a tank this size is 2 species...putting in 3 is already pushing th envelope.

You want to separate the territories: Shells in one corner in a pile...dozens of them in 2 layers. Six inches of bare substrate between the shells and anything else. Julidochromis like a flat stone set up as a lean-to...they use the underside. Paracyps like high caves.


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok, point taken. I am comfortable with 3 species and no Cyps. What did you think about the tank set-up on the pic above ? Do you think I must be removing a big chunk of rocks for the shell dwellers ? Or can I pile up the shells on the corner by the side of the rocks. I hope both the paracyps and the julies will love the caves and crevices of the lace rocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually love the rock type you have but the layout doesn't quite leave enough room for a shell bed. Maybe rotate the right side rock so it's a bit more vertical.

If you decide to go with Multies, none of those plants in the substrate will work because they move really do a job on moving the sand into hills and valleys.

I also prefer only 2 species in a 40B. I find it more enjoyable for me and for the fish. You can still see some interaction between the 2 species and there won't be as much stress on the fish trying to compete for places to spawn, swim and sleep.


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank you for the suggestion. I think I will either remove the right rock or try to make it stand vertical or worst break it down. Just trying out my luck there with the plants. :wink:

If it is 2 species how many fishes per species do you suggest ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The number of fish/species depends on your choices. Some pair (julidochromis), some form colonies (multifasciatus, start with six).


----------



## cyps (Aug 4, 2013)

Great. Thanks guys. I will get a Paracyps colony and a Multies colony. Wish I could squeeze in a pair of Julies. This is the rearranged look of the tank. I made enough open substrate/swim space.


----------

